# LBV For G36 Mags?



## Arrow 4 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey guys my son is serving in the Bundeswehr and will be deploying again in a few months. He is asking me to get him an LBV, but I know G36 mags won't fit in a M4 mag pouch....anyone have any recommendations or gear that you no longer need that would work?

Thanks


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 16, 2011)

TacticalTailor magazine pouches with the shock cord are GTG, I have used them on two deployments...

Whats he doing in Germany?


----------



## Arrow 4 (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks JAB, my first wife was German. He was born in the states but when we divorced he went with her to Germany. He has already deployed to A-stan and is going to be headed to Kosovo soon.


----------

